# AC Cunninghams The Cane as a Weapon



## Kwiter (Jan 14, 2007)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, saw this on the Western-Arts Mail list. Folks were talking about this book from 1912, someone has reedited it and added a bunch of new photos to it and selling on Lulu.com

I found the Original online as a PDF, 25 pages

What do you folks think of this book, if you've read it that is ;-)

Anywhere here to put it for easier retrieval?

O:nen ki' wahi' bye for now


----------

